# Myiasis- blow fly?



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

I took this guy yesterday afternoon. He was bedded with a doe and another buck of equal size, (which I did not see until I shot this one) this one never got a chance to get out of his bed.

I noticed he had a small sore on top of his shoulders which looked like it may have come from a fight.

When I skinned him that sore was actually the opening to a tube which was connected to his hide, was approximately 1/4" in diameter and went into his body between his spine and top of the shoulder blade. I finished skinning him down to the back of his head. I then proceeded to cut his head off and that is when the puss came out....a lot of it. In between his neck bone and the top of his neck was what I believe is that same tube only now it about an inch or so in diameter. I believe it runs from the top of his shoulders straight up his neck.

I have seen this once before in central NY about 20 years ago. Anyone have any additional information or encounter this? I believe it is from some type of fly larvae but I am not sure. Beyond this infection he is was in relatively good shape, maybe a little under weight, I believe he is 3.5 years old.


----------



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

Just a thought but could the tube have been scar tissue that formed around the wound channel from a non-lethal arrow hit where a mechanical did not open up, thus making only a small entrance wound, that still had some lingering infection in the deep tissue, that was causing the pus?


----------



## HTC (Oct 6, 2005)

Munsterlndr said:


> Just a thought but could the tube have been scar tissue that formed around the wound channel from a non-lethal arrow hit where a mechanical did not open up, thus making only a small entrance wound, that still had some lingering infection in the deep tissue, that was causing the pus?


You know, it could be from an arrow. The old timers I hunted with back in NY claimed this was from a parasite when we encountered the same thing before. The wound was oozing just a bit so it makes sense that the body would set up that tube to allow an arrow wound to clear. Regardless, it was not appetizing in the slightest sense, probably 2 full cups of green ooze came out.

I reached the end of google today and there are some types of parasites that have similar syptoms all claiming the hole is for oxygen. All of those however the parasite is right there below the skin this one would have had to travel a long ways to get a breath...I would estimate there is at least 24" of damage. 

It is hard to fathom that an arrow came back out that distance especially with a broadhead on it...unless it is broke off a little further in. I may do a little post mortem tonight to see if what I find. Thanks for your opinion.


----------

